# M9000 reverser question?



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

My brother is looking at a 4wd M9000 with just under 4k hours. Sales guy says the reverser is loose and needs adjustment. The tractor is quite a few states away so we haven't seen it in person.

So how is the reverser set up? Is this something you can adjust without pulling the trans apart? What kind of tests can we have them do over the phone?

Just don't want to see him end up with a major trans repair right out the door.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My first thought when a dealer says something seemingly simple is wrong with a machine, red flag.

If it was minor then they would fix it and not mention it as a problem. If we buy the machine the salesperson can always come back and say, "I disclosed there was a transmission issue, I am a sales man not a mechanic".

I do not know how the reverser works on that model. I do remember a discussion on here where a person had to take their tractor in for an adjustment and it ended up being a bigger deal than adjusting linkage.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Our M5700 has a little slop in the reverser. Without repairing the knuckle system, I don't know how to tighten. I can look again later.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but, depending on the year, the M9000 came in two flavors: mechanical reverser and hydraulic reverser. With the hydraulic reverser, there's no need to clutch when changing directions. The switch to hydraulic was made in the 2001 or 2002 model years - I think.

I guess a problem with a mechanical reverser would be easier - and less expensive - to correct than a problem with a hydraulic reverser. Perhaps a call or visit to your local Kubota dealer is in order.

Gary


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I had a M4900 sync-shuttle that got difficult to shift into fwd. Adjustment didn't fix it but NEW reverser clutch pack did to the tune of $2000


----------

